# Fake tan



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I'm sure it has.

Is it safe to use Johsons Holiday skin and other products like this in pregnancy??

I've asked on other formun but don't seem to have had a proper answer.

Thanks
Kim xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant see why not Kim, however just check the directions to make sure.  From experience, you tend to burn easier when pregnant so will still need to use sunscreen..

Jan


----------

